# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Τι δεν κάνω σωστά?

## xlv

Καλη μερα σε ολους.                                                                                                                                     Εχω ενα ζευγαρι καναρινια καφε οπαλ κιτρινο μωσαικο που μου χαρισαν το Σεπτεμβρη,χωρις να ξερω την ηλικια τους.      Δεν πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλη παντως. Απο τοτε εχω κανει τα εξης: 
1. αγωγη για παρασιτα εξωτερικα 
2. αγωγη για παρασιτα εσωτερικα
3. Τροφη του δινω την premium της laga, αυγοτροφη της beafar οπως και σπορους υγειας. Στο νερο τους βαζω multivit και τους εχω δωσει και liviferm.
Τα προβληματα ειναι οτι δεν κελαιδαει το αρσενικο, δεν πινουν σχεδον καθολου νερο και νομιζω οτι δεν τρωνε και πολυ. Επισης οταν τα ψεκασα με το birdsray της beafar, μετα εχουν μεγαλη πτωση των φτερων τους.Τελος δεν κανουν καθολου μπανιο. 
Ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σας και περιμενω καποιες συμβουλες.

----------


## mitsman

Χμμμμ..... Λοιπον...
Καταρχην να τα χαιρεσαι και να μας τα βαλεις καμμια φωτο να τα χαρουμε και εμεις στην καταλληλη ενοτητα!!!
Ας μπουμε στο ψητο!!!  
1. γιατι εκανες αγωγη για ενδοπαρασιτα??? ειχες καποια ενδειξεη οτι εχει??

2. Μπανιο θα κανουν οταν αυτα θελουν!!! αν δεν κανουν, το καλοκαιρι αλλα και τελος αυτου(καλοκαιριου) που ειναι η περιοδος πτερορροιας μπορεις να τα ψεκαζεις με νερακι με ενα ψεκαστηρι!!!

3. Γιατι τοσο ενισχυμενη διατροφη???? τωρα βρισκομαστε σε περιοδο συντηρησης!!! Δινουμε το πιο ελαφρυ μειγμα που μπορουμε... αυγο- Αυγοψωμο μια φορα την εβδομαδα ενα κοφτο κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα πουλι.
Θελουμε να τα διατηρησουμε οχι παχια αλλα οχι και αδυνατα μεχρι την περιοδο αναπαραγωγης!

4. Γιατι δεν κελαηδαει.. χμμμμ... μηπως βλεπει ο αρσενικος το θηλυκο???

5. Τι εποχη εκανες την χρηση του  birdsray της beafar?? Μηπως συνεπεσε με πτερορροια??? δηλαδη μεσα Σεπτεμβρη- αρχες Οκτωβρη????

6. Αφου τα εχεις απο τον Σεπτεμβριο πινουν και τρωνε οσο χρειαζονται... αλλιως θα το ειχες καταλαβει. εκτος και αν εγινε τωρα αυτη η αλλαγη.
Φιλικα παντα!

----------


## panos70

1 Σταματας τελειως την αυγοτροφη .2 σταματας τις βιταμηνες γιατι υποψιαζομαι οτι τα εχεις παχυνει  αφου τα ψεκασες μην τα ξαναψεκασεις.Για να μην κελαηδαει η εχει περασει προσφατα πτεροροια και προσπαθει να επανελθει, η ειναι στρεσαρισμενα (τα μετακινεις και τα ενοχλεις συχνα) η  εχεις μαζι το ζευγαρι γιαυτο ο αρσενικος δεν κελαηδαει....εφοσον ειναι υγειεστατα  παντα

----------


## panos70

Και η τροφη που δινεις ειναι για προετοιμασια ζευγαρωματος,και πρεπει να την αραιωσεις με ασπουρι και να την τρωνε ολη  την τροφη μην την αλαζεις καθε δυο μερρες γιατι θα τρωνε μονο τους λιπαρους σπορους

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Δημήτρη και τον Πάνο, 1ος λόγος τα έχεις παχύνει, αν κρίνω από την διατροφή  και 2ος   φρόντισε να μην έχουν οπτική επαφή μεταξύ τους.

Αν μπορείς ανέβασε καμιά φώτο από τα πουλιά.

----------


## mitsman

Μην το παρεις Θεμη οτι σε πηραμε απο τα μουτρα!!!! ειλικρινα!!!!!
Και ο Πανος και ο Κωστας και  εγω στα λεμε εντελως φιλικα!

----------


## xlv

Αγωγη για ενδοπαρασιτα εκανα γιατι οι κουτσουλιες τους ηταν σαν πολυ ψιλο μακαρονι.
Ειναι σε ζευγαρωστρα με χωρισμα που δεν βλεπονται.
Για το θεμα του μπανιου οταν μου τα εδωσαν ηταν σε κακο χαλι.
Με το sray τα ψεκασα μεσα νοεμβριου και αρχες δεκεμβριου.
Δεν ξερω εαν εχουν περασει πτεροροια,δεν τα μετακινω και δεν τα ενοχλω ιδιαιτερα.
Ειναι μονιμα σε ενα παραθυρο μπροστα με πολυ φυσικο φως,και τα βγαζω εξω συχνα.
Δεν μου εχουν δειξει κατι ανυσυχυτικο.
Σκεφτομαι να τα ζευγαρωσω γι αυτο θελα να τα δυναμωσω λιγο,δεν ξερω ομως ποτε και τι πρεπει να κανω.
Δεν ειναι παχια,το αντιθετο θα ελεγα,δεν εχουν καρινα.
Φιλικα!!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Φυσικά και τα λέμε φιλικά!!!!
Να βοηθήσουμε όσο μπορούμε θέλουμε. :Happy0062:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Το κλουβί το έχεις κρεμασμένο κάπου ψιλά, σχεδόν στο ύψος των ματιών μας ή λίγο πιο πάνω για να μην τρομάζουν απο την παρουσία σας;

----------


## mitsman

> Αγωγη για ενδοπαρασιτα εκανα γιατι οι κουτσουλιες τους ηταν σαν πολυ ψιλο μακαρονι.


Ριξε μια ματια εδω να επιβαιβαιωσεις τις υποψιες σου η να τις αποριψεις  Τα κόπρανα των πουλιών ως ενδείξεις ασθενειών
Αλλιως βαλε μας φωτο σε λευκο χαρτι να δουμε να σου πουμε εμεις!




> Για το θεμα του μπανιου οταν μου τα εδωσαν ηταν σε κακο χαλι.


Απο την στιγμη που εχει χειμωνιασει και δεν θελουν να κανουν τα ψεκαζεις με νερακι εσυ και προσπαθεις να αποφυγεις το κρυο και τα ρευματα αερα!




> Με το sray τα ψεκασα μεσα νοεμβριου και αρχες δεκεμβριου.
> Δεν ξερω εαν εχουν περασει πτεροροια,δεν τα μετακινω και δεν τα ενοχλω ιδιαιτερα.


Δηλαδη πιστευεις οτι εφταιγε το σπρει η οτι ηταν πτερορροια???? εδειχναν αδυναμα η νωχελικα???





> Ειναι μονιμα σε ενα παραθυρο μπροστα με πολυ φυσικο φως,και τα βγαζω εξω συχνα.


Το βραδυ κοιμουνται με την δυση του ηλιου η υπαρχει καποιο τεχνητο φως (φως του σπιτιου) που τα κραταει ξυπνια???




> Δεν μου εχουν δειξει κατι ανυσυχυτικο.


Αυτο ειναι το πιο σημαντικο





> Σκεφτομαι να τα ζευγαρωσω γι αυτο θελα να τα δυναμωσω λιγο,δεν ξερω ομως ποτε και τι πρεπει να κανω.


Τωρα ειναι νωρις.. δεν γινεται να ζευγαρωσουμε... εκτος αν δημιουργησουμε εμεις τις ιδανικες συνθηκες!!! Φως θερμοκρασια διατροφη... τα τρια κλειδια!!!
Απο την στιγμη που θελουμε ολα να κυλανε ομαλα ομως... αν υπολογισουμε οτι θελουμε την πρωτη γεννα γυρω στον Μαρτη 2 μηνες πριν ξεκιναμε διατροφικη προετοιμασια
Δες εδω  
*ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΗ προετοιμασια για την Περιοδο της ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ στα ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ*


> Δεν ειναι παχια,το αντιθετο θα ελεγα,δεν εχουν καρινα.


Τα φυσηξες απο κατω και το ειδες η απο την εξωτερικη εμφανιση το λες???





Εγω πιστευω οτι για καποιο λογο περασαν αργα την πτερορροια και σιγα σιγα θα αρχισει να κελαηδαει ο αρσενικος μια χαρα!!!!
Με βαση το οτι δειχνουν υγειεστατα!

----------


## xlv

Τωρα οι κουτσουλιες τους ειναι  σε ογκο  πιο "μεγαλες" συμπαγεις.
Νωχελικα δεν ειναι καθολου ουτε αδυναμα.
Την πτεροροια μου την εκαναν στο πρωτο ψεκασμα το αρσενικο και στο δευτερο το θυλυκο.
Το βραδυ δεν κοιμουνται με τη δυση αλλα δεν υπαρχει και κατι απο φως  ή κατι που να τα ενοχλει.

----------


## mitsman

Τοτε γιατι δεν κοιμουνται αφου νυχτωνει???????

----------


## xlv

Τι να σου πω, δεν ξέρω.
Μου ειπαν μηπως ειναι στρεσαρισμενα,επειδη αλλαξαν περιβαλλον,αλλα εχουν περασει 3μηνες.
Ναι τα φυσηξα και κοιταξα εαν εχουν καρινα.

----------


## mitsman

Κοιτα.. απο την στιγμη που ειναι σκοτεινα αν δεν κοιμουνται κατι τα ενοχλει.. πρεπει να ψαξεις τι ειναι αυτο...

Στρεσσαρισμα μετα απο 3 μηνες δεν υπαρχει για εμενα!!!! μιλαμε για καναρινια και οχι για αγρια πουλακια!

----------


## xlv

Ειλικρινα σου μιλαω δεν ξερω τι να κανω.
Εχω ψαξει ολες τις πιθανες εκδοχες.
Μηπως εχουν παρασιτα ακομα στα φτερα τους,αλλα παλι δεν ξυνονται.
Μονο οσο τα εχω παρατητησει το βραδυ,καθονται στο πιο ψηλο κλαδι ακουνητα.
Δεν τα εχω πετυχει ποτε να κοιμουνται και τα δυο ή το ενα ή το άλλο ή και τα δυο ξυπνια.

----------


## aeras

Mutavit στο νερό, αλλαγή κάθε μέρα. Το βράδυ να σκεπάζεις το κλουβί ώστε να μένει σκοτεινός ο χώρος τους. Θα τα βγάζεις έξω μόνο όταν θα τα βλέπει ο ήλιος  15 με 30 λεπτά τότε θα βάζεις και μπανιέρα.

----------


## xlv

Για ποσο καιρο θα το κανω αυτο?

----------


## jk21

τα προβληματα ολα ξεκινουν το φθινοπωρο οταν ολοι νομιζουν οτι παιρνωντας η πτεροροια ολα τα πουλακια πρεπει να κελαηδουν στο φουλ .... οχι σιγα σιγα επανερχονται .βεβαια μεχρι τοτε τα τιγκαρουμε φαρμακα και κυριως την ιμβερμεκτινη οπως και να το κανουμε ειναι δηλητηριο (απλα δοσμενο σε μη τοξικη δοση ) .το σπρει μπορει να επεσε αρκετο πανω τους αν το εριξες απο κοντα ή μπορει  να τα ενοχλησε σε ματι ή αναπνοη και το στρες που νοιωσανε τους οδηγησε σε αποτομο ριξιμο φτερων .μπορει βεβαια η εκτος εποχης πτεροροια να εχει και αλλες αιτιες και απλα να συνεπεσε με το ψεκασμα αν αυτο εγινε σωστα

σε καμμια περιπτωση αν τους πεσανε φτερα δεν κοβουν την αυγοτροφη αλλα την χορηγεις καθε μερα ή κατα προτιμηση φρεσκο αυγο ή αναμιξη τους .οπως και πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα οπως αυτη που ανεφερε ο μιχαλης  (mutavit ) αλλα και αλλες που αναφερουν ειτε οτι εχουν αμινοξεα ή τις λεξεις μεθειονινη ή και λυσινη .η multivit δεν εχει αμινοξεα .πες ποιες βρισκεις και θα σου πω ποιες κανουν .

ελεγχεις αν στην κοιλια υπαρχει κιτρινο λιπος .αν ναι τοτε θα σου πω συνταγη αυγοτροφης χωρις κροκο .το ασπραδι ομως ακομα και παχυ να ειναι το καθε πουλακι πρεπει να χορηγηθει .

δεν κανεις αποτομες εναλλαγες στη θεση των πουλιων και φροντιζεις με τον ενα ή τον αλλο τροπο με τη δυση του ηλιου να εχουν σκοταδι . μπανιο δινεις μονο σε εσωτερικο χωρο ή ψεκαζεις μονο μεσα στο σπιτι .στο ψεκαστηρι να βαζεις και ενα κουταλακι μηλοξυδο 

βαλε φωτο να δουμε φτερωμα και κοιλιακη χωρα των πουλιων 

επισης κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι 

σπορους καθε καναρινι  τρωει το πολυ 1 κουταλι του γλυκου την ημερα και νερο 4 μονο ml (αυτο τον καιρο .το καλοκαιρι περισσοτερο ) .η ποτιστρα ειναι τουλαχιστον 50 ml .αν πχ φτανει στα 20 ml τοτε κανουν μπανιο στο κεφαλι τους στην ποτιστρα .αν βαλεις (παραλληλα οχι κατευθειαν ) και ποτιστρα με μπιλια και βγαλεις την κανονικη οταν μαθουν να πινουν απο εκει ,τοτε θα αναγκαστουν να κανουν και μπανιο .

----------


## mitsman

> Για ποσο καιρο θα το κανω αυτο?





> Το βράδυ να σκεπάζεις το κλουβί ώστε να μένει σκοτεινός ο χώρος τους. Θα τα βγάζεις έξω μόνο όταν θα τα βλέπει ο ήλιος  15 με 30 λεπτά


Αυτα για εμενα καθε μερα!!! τα αλλα για εμενα δεν πρεπει να τ κανεις!!! δεν λεω οτι δεν ειναι σωστα.. αλλα εγω προσωπικα δεν θα τα εκανα...
Ο Μιχαλης (*aeras*) σιγουρα ξερει περισσοτερα απο εμενα. απλα αυτη την φορα δεν συμφωνω... ειδικα με κατι που δεν τεκμηριωνεται!

----------


## jk21

πολυβιταμινη θα δωσεις 10 μερες συνεχομενες .εχουν βγει νεες φυτρες εκει που πεσανε τα φτερα;  η πτωση φτερων εστω και με αργο ρυθμο συνεχιζετε;

----------


## xlv

Η πτωση των φτερων συνεχιζετε πιο λιγο στο θυλυκο και σχεδον καθολου στο αρσενικο.
Δεν εχουν λιπος στην κοιλια.
Βλεπω και μυτακια απο καινουργιια φτερα

----------


## jk21

δινεις συχνοτατα  φρεσκες τροφες (χορταρικα εποχης -> μπροκολο ,ζωχους ,τσουκνιδα ) ,αυγο οπως σου ειπα ( γνωμη μου ... ) 

ειναι καλο που βγαινουν μυτακια απο νεα φτερα ! ακομα και κατι να τα ειχε πειραξει τοτε ειναι σημαδι βελτιωσης της βασικης αιτιας  .

τι φαρμακο για ενδοπαρασιτα ειχες δωσει; 

( περιμενουμε φωτο )

----------


## xlv

Της Beafar ενα δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως.
Με την τεχνολογια (φωτο) εχω ενα θεμα.

----------


## jk21

PULMOSAN ή wormmidel  ( ascapinal ) ;

δες εδω
*Σκευάσματα φαρμάκων για καναρίνια και άλλα πτηνά*

----------


## jk21

για τις φωτο

*πως ανεβάζω φώτο ..???*

----------


## xlv

wormmidel ( ascapinal )
Μου ειπαν να δοκιμασω το teniasin της TAFARM εαν το γραφω σωστα,προτιμησα ομως το πρωτο.
Εκανα σωστα?

----------


## panos70

Σου ευχομαι να ξεπερασουν τα πουλακια σου γρηγορα το προβλημα που εχουν και να παρουν τα επανω τους

----------


## jk21

αυτοι που στο ειπανε να τους πεις οτι και τα δυο ειναι λεβαμιζολη ... 

ειναι ανθελμινθικη ουσια (εναντιων ειδων σκουληκιων ) αλλα δεν εχει απο οτι ξερω δραση εναντιον πχ του παρασιτου giardia που καποιες φορες δημιουργει πτωση του φτερωματος σε μεγαλη εκταση στα πουλια (αν και δεν πιστευω να εχει σχεση η δικια σου περιπτωση ) .εχει δραση ενος παρασιτου της τραχειας του σκουληκιου syngamous αλλα δεν ειναι συχνο σε καναρινια και δεν εχει δραση στα ακαρεα της τραχειας .

να ενισχυσεις διατροφικα τα πουλια και μην δωσεις αλλα φαρμακα που τα ταλαιπωρουν εκτος αν πρωτα δεν κανεις εξεταση των κουτσουλιων τους (για παρασιτα χρειαζεται απλη μικροσκοπικη νομιζω και οχι καλλιεργεια ) και βρεθει κατι .

ειναι σημαντικο να μας πεις αν η πτωση του φτερωματος ηταν γενικη και αν απογυμνωθηκαν περιοχες ή τοπικη πχ στην κοιλια; στο λαιμο; στο κεφαλι; στο σβερκο; και αν και εκει υπαρχουν γυμνες περιοχες

----------


## xlv

οχι δεν απογυμνωθηκαν περιοχες του σωματος τους.

----------


## jk21

αυτο ειναι καλο και δεν παραπεμπει σε πιο πιθανη την περιπτωση παθολογικης πτεροροιας .ισως καποια εκτακτη κατασταση στρες ,ισως και λαθος κυκλος αν τα πουλια ειναι γεννημενα περυσι πολυ αργα (τελος αυγουστου ή και φθινοπωρο )

----------


## xlv

Καλη μερα σε ολους!!!!!!
Το πρωι πιανοντας το αρσενικο καναρινι στο χερι,μετα ειδα μεσα στη χουφτα μου κατι ασπρα σαν πυτυριδα.
Φυσωντας το πτερωμα φευγαν απο πανω του και μερικα πουπουλα οχι πολλα.
Επισης κοιτωντας τα πουπουλα του θυληκου,σε μερικα κατω στη βαση τους που ενωνονται με το σωμα,ηταν μαυρα και εβγαιναν ευκολα.
Πιεζοντας το βγαλμενο πουπουλο στο κατω μερος εβγαζε αιμα.
Αυτα τα καινουργια.
Ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Απο οτι διαβασα τα ποστ καταλαβα οτι εχουν πτεροροια τοτε ενα σκευασμα για πτεροροια και καλη διατροφη και αυγοτροφη σε αντιθεση απο οτι σου ειπα στην αρχη, μερικα πουλακια  αν και δεν ειναι η εποχη της πτεροροιας ενδεχετε να περασουν η να ξαναπερασουν τωρα σε μεγαλη διαφορα θερμοκρασιας,αν για παραδειγμα ηταν σε κρυο εξω και τα εχεις βαλει μεσα σε 20-22 βαθμους, δεν ειναι τιποτα θα κανουν μια μικροπτεροροια  και θα προσαρμοστουν

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου αν δεν δω φωτο δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω .υποπτευομαι δερματικο προβλημα αλλα αν εβλεπα και τα φτερα ισως καταλαβαινα απο το την εμφανισης τους (απο κοντα ενα φτερο που εχει πεσει ) αν υπαρχουν και ακαρεα του φτερωματος .το αιμα που λες ισως ειναι γιατι τσιμπανε τα φτερα στη ριζα τους τα πουλια

----------


## xlv

Καλή χρονιά σε όλο το forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα μετά από αρκετο διάστημα,λόγω κάποιων δυσκολιών που ειχα με την δουλεια μου.
Επειδη λοιπον υπηρχε ελαχιστος, εως καθολου, ελευθερος χρονος απλως παρακολουθουσα τα πουλια δινοντας τους μόνο φαγητο και νερο.
Το συμπερασμα λοιπον που βγηκε, ειναι οτι περασαν πτεροροια.
Τωρα ειναι ενταξει.
Θέλω να σας ρωτησω ομως εαν μπορω να αρχισω προετοιμασια για ζευγαρωμα ή να τα αφησω για του χρονου(λογω της πτεροροιας).
Επισης  πτεροροια θα περνανε παντα εστι αργά;

----------


## jk21

ΘΕΜΗ δεν ξερω αν οι λογοι ηταν παθολογικοι ή φυσιολογικοι (γεννημενα πολυ αργα ισως και μεσα σε φθινοπωρινο μηνα ) στην πτεροροια που περασανε αλλα εφοσον δειχνουν υγειη πια και με καινουργιο καθαρο φτερωμα αν ακολουθησεις μια καλη προετοιμασια 

*ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΗ προετοιμασια για την Περιοδο της ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ στα ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ*  ( η δικια μου προταση ) με καθυστερηση 1μισυ -2 μηνων κατα τα τελη απριλη πιστευω θα ειναι ετοιμα .ομως πρεπει α) να ειναι ξεκαθαρα υγειη β) και κυριωτερο ! να εχεις πια χρονο να ασχοληθεις πολυ μαζι τους !!!

----------


## xlv

Καλημερα στο φορουμ.
Δημητρη το φτερωμα τους ειναι καθαρο και παρατηρησα οτι ενω πριν το κιτρινο που ειχαν ηταν εντονο,τωρα ειδικα στο θυληκο, ειναι αρκετα αχνο.
Το αρσενικο αρχισε και να κελαιδα ενω πριν δεν κελαιδουσε καθολου.
Τα εχω βαλει μαζι σε μια ζευγαρωστρα,χωρις να βλεπει καθολου το ενα το αλλο.
 Πτεροροια θα εχουν καθε χρονο τετοια εποχη ή θα κανουν τον Αυγουστο;

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι φυσιολογικη λογω λαθος εποχης γεννησης πιθανοτατα .ισως η ανοδος της θερμοκρασιας στο τελος του καλοκαιριου να την φερει σε νορμαλ περιοδο σταδιακα αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος .ειχες χορηγησει καποια πολυβιταμινη εν μεσω πτεροροιας και αν ναι καθε ποτε και ποσο διαστημα ;

----------


## xlv

Τους εβαζα μερα παρα μερα για καμια τριανταρια μερες multivit.

----------


## giotakismille

νομιζω πως  τους δινεις παρα πολλα...

----------


## jk21

ειναι συνολο 15 μερες .συνηθως στην πτεροροια (φυσιολογικη ) οι 10 μερες αρκουν .ειτε γιατι ισως να ειχαν παθολογικη ειτε γιατι δεν δοθηκανε συνεχομενες μερες (εχει σημασια αυτο ! ) οι 5 επιπλεο μερες δεν ειναι μεγαλο διαστημα.το θεμα ειναι οτι η multivit δεν εχει αμινοξεα και δεν ειναι κατα τη γνωμη νμου η πλεον ενδεδειγμενη για πτεροροια αλλα βοηθα αφου δεν ειναι μονο η ανακγη για αμινοξεα που ειναι μεγαλη στην πτεροροια 

αν εχεις ακομη την πολυβιταμινη θα σου ελεγα να την συνδιασεις στην προετοιμασια με την necton e  που εκτος απο την βιτ Ε εχει και αργινινη ,λυσινη που λειπουν απο την multivit .λειπει βεβαια η μεθειονινη αλλα ενα διαιτολογιο με φρεσκο αυγο ή αυγοτροφη που το περιεχει ,γυρη και κινοα ειναι μια χαρα και απο μεθειονινη .brazil nuts επισης τριμμενο για το σεληνιο του αφου το necton e  δεν το περιεχει .αν η multivit εχει ληξει ή τελειωσει τοτε συζηταμε και για αλλα .ομως πρεπει να δωσεις βαση στην προσληψη φυσικων πηγων θρεπτικων στοιχειων.στο αρθρο που σου δειξα θα καταλαβεις τι εννοω

----------


## xlv

Multivit συνεχιζω και τους δινω καθε Τεταρτη και Σαββατο.
Αυγο δεν τρωνε καθολου,μονο αυγοτροφη ξηρη το αρσενικο πολυ το θυλυκο δεν την τιμα ιδιαιτερα.
Μηλο,καροτο εστι και ετσι.
Ελεγα στην προετημασια να παρω προιοντα της orlx.

----------


## jk21

αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει να βγαλεις στην εφεδρια την multivit ή εχει περιθωριο χωρις να ληγει  να δινεις 1 φορα την εβδομαδα σε περιοδους εκτος πτεροροιας και αναπαραγωγης και θελεις να παρεις orlux τοτε το mutavit σου αρκει
http://www.oropharma.com/NUTRI/Nutri...6138&pro=18948

η βιτ ε που εχει ειναι υπεραρκετη και δεν χρειαζεσαι και το φερτιβιτ  http://www.oropharma.com/NUTRI/Nutri...6138&pro=18929

επειδη δεν εχει σεληνιο και αργινινη κανενα τους σημαντικα στοιχεια για την αναπαραγωγη ,καλο ειναι να φτιαξεις και να προσθεσεις σε αυτη μεσω brazil nuts που θα τριψεις εκει και λιγης ελαφρα βρασμενης κινοα που θα ανακατευεις στο τελος ,σε μια αυγοτροφη μεσα απο αυτες   τις προτασεις 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...οτροφής

ή ακομη καλυτερα με  αυτην  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ιθαγενή  χωρις τη χρηση σαλιγκαριου (αφου προοριζεται για καναρινι η δικια σου )

θα δεις οτι θα εχουν στην πορεια μεγαλη αποδοχη 

ο συνδιασμος τριμμενου αυγοψωμου με μικρη ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης με κουσκους για να απορροφα τα προσθετα βιταμινουχα ειναι οτι πρεπει . αν εχεις ποσοτητα απο την ετοιμη ακομα και θελεις να την κανεις χρηση (αν και δεν ειμαι fun των ετοιμων) μπορεις να την αναμιγνυεις με φρσκοβρασμενο αυγο (12 λεπτα βρασμενο ) και ποσοτητα κουσκους ή ρασκ που εχει απορροφησει στο νερο που του προσθετουμε τα προσθετα .υπαρχει εκει σχετικη προταση 


αλλες πολυβιταμινες για τις αλλες περιοδους δεν χρειαζεσαι απο την ορλουξ γιατι εχεις την multivit .σε πτεροροια και αναπαραγωγη δινεις mutavit

----------

